# Lake Seminole Mud Run



## leeledger (Aug 1, 2015)

http://s789.photobucket.com/user/leeledger/slideshow/Shindig 2015


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 2, 2015)

Looks like fun ... Thx for posting pics ... Maybe next yr


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 2, 2015)

Great pics!  Thanks for capturing all those moments to share with those of us that weren't there.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 2, 2015)

Robbie where you at?


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 2, 2015)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Robbie where you at?



driving home


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 2, 2015)

What a blast!  Our boat won the poker pot, too!  Thanks to all the participants, sponsors, and donators!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 2, 2015)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Robbie where you at?



My boats so fast the camera couldn't catch me I am in the background of a few of those pics. I shot some video while out there, once i get it on the laptop and edited i will post it up. Fun times for sure. JB what boat were you in?


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 2, 2015)

Here a few pics


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 2, 2015)

Sounds like they all donated to u  Congrats Mizz JB


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 2, 2015)

Bottomland gator tail boat, black gtr with a dukes of hazard 01 sticker on the back, and a white UGA "G" flag.  We went up to the spring after the poker run and cooled off, then hung out on the sand bar later....mainly around DWhite and Clent from fowlfield


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 2, 2015)

flatsmaster said:


> Sounds like they all donated to u  Congrats Mizz JB



I donated a good bit back to the raffle, which was good because the money went back to the kids and I won a couple of hats and a new prop (worth $250)


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 2, 2015)

Dang won the poker run and a prop^^^^^. I am calling rigged..... Ha! I heard about the spring but it was my first time down so didn't make it over there. I do remember seeing your boat though.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 2, 2015)

We had 2 pair with a 10$ chance to buy another one.  Can't believe we pulled a 3 rd eight to make a full house, 10's high.  Yeah, it was a good weekend for the jb boat!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 2, 2015)

Here's a pic of what the water around the spring hole looks like.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice, maybe one day.  My boat wouldn't make it a foot in those conditions.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 2, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Here's a pic of what the water around the spring hole looks like.



Man i should have made the trip..... I just didn't know exactly where it was.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 3, 2015)

About how much fuel did yall burn for the day ???


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 3, 2015)

flatsmaster said:


> About how much fuel did yall burn for the day ???



I generally burn right at 6 gallons every year, but I made 2 long runs this year and went through a 6 gallon tank and put another gallon and a half in to get me back to the marina


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 3, 2015)

flatsmaster said:


> About how much fuel did yall burn for the day ???



I burned about the same as JB, but that was with a good bit of joy riding and exploring after the poker run.


----------



## dom (Aug 3, 2015)

So glad you could post my stuck pic! Should have gotten a pic of pulling your boat off.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for the pics. Had a blast as usual. Ready to do it again


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 3, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Here's a pic of what the water around the spring hole looks like.



Were there any big stripers around the springs?

I've seen them in the cool water around the springs around this time of year but that was about 10 years ago. There weren't any kayaks around the springs that I ever saw then though.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 3, 2015)

looks like a great time and 6 gal is just what the ole gator trax carries


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 3, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> Were there any big stripers around the springs?
> 
> I've seen them in the cool water around the springs around this time of year but that was about 10 years ago. There weren't any kayaks around the springs that I ever saw then though.



Saw some little ones and a lot of big shad, that was about it


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 4, 2015)

If any one wants the link to the video of the poker run shoot me a p.m.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Aug 5, 2015)

I sure had a good time!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 5, 2015)

dillakilla12 said:


> I sure had a good time!!



We stayed next door to ya. Nice meeting you and watching you do work with that 23 on the 3rd stop!!


----------



## dillakilla12 (Aug 5, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> We stayed next door to ya. Nice meeting you and watching you do work with that 23 on the 3rd stop!!



Man i was about tired after all that. Hope we didn't keep yall up to late!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 5, 2015)

dillakilla12 said:


> Man i was about tired after all that. Hope we didn't keep yall up to late!



I bet you were!! Heck atleast yall were playing good music at night.


----------



## Weldbiltkiller (Aug 8, 2015)

Had a awesome time as always!! If anybody is close we are riding the south river tomorrow on the north end of jackson if anybody is free.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Aug 9, 2015)

Does look like a good time, Id need to rent a DD for something like that


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 11, 2015)

Had a good time and good seeing those met in the past and meeting new folks.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Mar 31, 2016)

Anyone know the dates of this year's run?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 1, 2016)

Most likely the first weekend in August again


----------



## dom (Apr 7, 2016)

my liver hurts just seeing this thread again.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 7, 2016)

dom said:


> my liver hurts just seeing this thread again.



just start training your liver now and it won't hurt when you when get there. and hoping to make that ride myself this year.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 7, 2016)

I've never had a "feeling good" Sunday morning ride home from down there.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 7, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> I've never had a "feeling good" Sunday morning ride home from down there.



just hang out with blaine and joe and they will train you on the feeling good driving home on sunday. if it were not for them and their high quality training i would never make it to work on monday! also they are some HIGH quality dog trainers!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 9, 2016)

Guess I'll see joe this coming weekend in  lincolnton, and one of Blaine's dogs, just not Blaine


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 9, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Guess I'll see joe this coming weekend in  lincolnton, and one of Blaine's dogs, just not Blaine



i will be there somewhere helping or shooting fliers.


----------

